# Aftermarket parts for 13' 1000 Xmr ?



## lilbama06 (Dec 4, 2012)

My 2013 Can Am Outlander 1000 Xmr arrived today! I dont like the ISS on it though, and would like a little more lift. Is there any aftermarket parts out yet for my model?


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I would imagine the 2012 parts will fit since nothing has changed between models.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbama06 (Dec 4, 2012)

The 2012 Xmr is based on the GEN 1 frame, and the 2013 is the GEN 2 frame. Im new to the sport, but I have done homework, and nothing from 2012 will fit.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Your right I forgot that they didn't come out with the 1000 XMR until recently mine is a gen 2 2012 but not XMR 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

